# Help me decide!



## paver (Dec 28, 2014)

Ladies and gents,
Need some advice on which finish to get (can't get both) on the Wiley Clapp GP 100- Brushed Stainless, or the Hawkeye Blue?
Both real nice, and am leaning towards the blue-
Someone please hold me back, or give me a little push

Thanks,
paver


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Bead blasted stainless steel... it has a better front sight and is stunning. Also, less made (only 2,000) and more rare than the blued model. I own the SS version and went through the same dilemma.... haven't regretted my decision once. Amazing revolvers and truely unique.

NOTE: Welcome to the forum!


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I'd get the stainless. I just think modern revolvers should be stainless. Only six shooters are blued. LOL

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

Depending on where you live, go with the stainless. If you live in a wet area where damp weather or by a lot of water I would get the stainless for sure.


----------



## mcoe74 (Nov 22, 2013)

The Wiley Clapp GP100 would be my choice. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Here's a motivational pic to help you decide...


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

paver said:


> Ladies and gents,
> Need some advice on which finish to get (can't get both) on the Wiley Clapp GP 100- Brushed Stainless, or the Hawkeye Blue?
> Both real nice, and am leaning towards the blue-
> Someone please hold me back, or give me a little push
> ...


My vote goes to the Stainless Steel too...BTW, welcome to the site! :mrgreen:


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Stainless, there will never be a finish that will wear off.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

The SS model is glass bead blasted giving it a satin/matte appearance and it does scratch... but it is inexpensive to refinish if it gets to the point it bothers you. The SS finish on the WC GP100's is very different than standard SS finishes.


----------

